# HELP INSTALLING PIONEER HEAD UNIT TO MONSOON AMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

I have an 03 jetta with a double din and am installing a fh-p800bt pioneer head unit. I got the wiring harness right, but not leads go to the monsoon amp. I am wondering how to get the monsoon amp to run with the pioneer?
thanks


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

whoops fh-p8000bt head unit.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: HELP INSTALLING PIONEER HEAD UNIT TO MONSOON AMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (nmjetha)*

You simply wire the harness adapter above to the new aftermarket harness, and plug it in to the OE harness. IF wires aren't meeting up in the right spots, undo them and try again.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

I am confused as to why the harness above does not have a spot for the blue amp harness? So, it goes to know where as of now. I don't get it. EXPLAIN PLEASE


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

blue harness is cd changer not amp. Amp runs off speaker leads from HU, and turns on via sensing voltage across one set of speaker leads. Just install this HU as if the amp isn't there.
Remember switched power and dimmer leads DO NOT go to the OEM harness


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

I diagram would be great. So, I will have 2 extra wires when done is what your saying?


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

http://www.izvw.com/Guides/HeadUnit.aspx
only wires connected between harness for new radio and harness adapter that goes to car are speaker leads, constant power and ground. All other wires go elsewhere.
Check link in my sig for 75x terminal, and use either it or key sense wire for switched power. Don't bother with fuse panel like the link did


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks I should be able to figure it out now.


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

do more research or take it to a shop...
I just installed an alpine head unit (with my factory monsoon amp)... it's not that hard... this forum is a wealth of knowledge... but you have to search a bit


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

One more question, how the heck do ya mount a double din? I don't know how a mounting kit would stay it there.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

if you have the metal cage, the best way is to mark where the tabs bend in on the sides, and drill holes into the sides of the plastic opening for the tabs to bend into


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: (CMihalcheon)*

I sort of did this but took it one step further... I marked some holes based on a couple of tab locations - 2 on each side and drilled the plastic, then used low profile (counter sink head) screws - more or less sheetmetal screws... I pre-drilled the size roughly the minor dia of the screw so as not to crack the plastic, but still provides enough for the threads to engage,... Worked great! Now it's SOLID... and the best part is that if I ever need to remove the cage, I just undo the screws... rather than fiddling with trying to unbend some tabs, that might not even hold the cage in that solidly in the first place...



_Modified by MI_canuck at 12:37 AM 7-5-2009_


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Any pics showing the mounting kit and what to do to make it solid?


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Another dumb question. Where do the 3 brown wires go on the aftermarket harness and one is brown with a red stripe? 
Also do I need the Data Link Connector (DLC) K-Wire: Plug #3, Pin #3 That is one of the brown ones I think.
Link HERE: http://www.modifiedlife.com/20...ystem/
thanks


----------



## Jettas19902005 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (nmjetha)*









Pioneer ADTVA133 Double Din Installation Kit for AVIC


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: (nmjetha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nmjetha* »_Any pics showing the mounting kit and what to do to make it solid?

I don't have any pics, but basically I just took note of some slots/openings/holes in my single DIN cage... marked with a scrib where those features lined up with the surrounding plastic pocket... removed the cage, drilled 4 small holes where I had scribbed... 2 on each side, one above each other... something like 1/16 first then 5/64... just to avoid cracking the plastic (which appears to be pretty hard - which is good)... then put the cage back in and fastened it down with 4 sheetmetal screws (the coutersunk flat top ones) into the holes I drilled... Actually before I did that I actually made little dents in the cage around where the screws would go through, so that the heads sit a little more flush... So screwed the 4 screws down, and made sure the head unit would still slide in (since it's a tight fit between the unit and the cage...)... Worked great... SOLID as a rock!! Biggest hassle after that was making sure the wires had enough room in the back... I had to ease them into recessed spots back there so that the head unti could slide all the way into place...

Since you have a Double DIN (I think)... you should check out this thread... that helped me figure things out... I just when one step further and used small screws instead of the tab thing... since the Alpine cage's tabs wheren't lining up well with any features in the plastic pocket...
Go here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3134807

cheers


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: (CMihalcheon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CMihalcheon* »_
Check link in my sig for 75x terminal, and use either it or key sense wire for switched power. Don't bother with fuse panel like the link did

I wired into the key sense circuit off the column... works absolutely beautifully!!! Radio stays on after ignition is turned off. Remains on until you pull the key out. Radio does not turn back on when reinserting the key though - only when ignition is turned back to ON (don't need to start the car however)... This is exactly how I was hoping it would work (stay on after turning key off, remaing on until key is pulled out, but not going on as soon as key is inserted, only going on when twisting the key back to ON)... Highly recommend this method if you want it to feel like the factory radio did (although you can't turn it on with no key... which was one nice feature of the factory unit, but not essential... I can live without...







)
cheers


----------



## Jettas19902005 (Feb 7, 2006)

Key sense FTW


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (Jettas19902005)*

Here are the wires I have left, where do they go? I can figure to connect the same color wires, but the brown ones IDK.


----------



## Jettas19902005 (Feb 7, 2006)

Black=Ground, Metal of Chassis or you can use factory ground, but may have issues using factory ground.
Blue/White=Amplifier turn on, you would use this to hook up a remote turn on for an amplifier if you had one.
Your oranges on Pioneer harness, will most likely be dimmer or illumination wires. Attach at Headlight switch.
Yellow with black, is a mute wire you dont need this unless you have a external BT unit, but can relocate and ground if you want to play dvds and drive at the same time.
As for the 3 brown wires i am un aware of check the back of the package that you recieved it in.
Yellow=Constant 12V
Red=ACC. Accessory Wire wich is not found behind the dash must be run to another location. Keysense Wire found in the ignition harness, acc. wire found in the ignition harness, terminal 75x found at a power distribution block underdash, and then empty fuse.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

yes I have the double din with monsoon amp


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Unfortunately no package as I got it off ebay for cheap. I guess I can do a search.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Well the 2 brown ones say mute on them and the brown with the red stripe says nothing. IDK ANYONE ELSE


----------



## Jettas19902005 (Feb 7, 2006)

you shouldnt need those mute wires for anything that I know of.


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: (nmjetha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nmjetha* »_yes I have the double din with monsoon amp

do NOT use the blue/white then... not needed... tape it off
The MONSOON actually gets its signal from one of the speaker leads... you don't need to do anything... I was wondering about that and did some searches... here was a good post on the matter... http://www.passatworld.com/for...11591
this was also helpful... although it's for a soundcard connection (I guess dudes trying to patch in a computer as an mp3 headunit - this is from '05...) the info about the monsoon still applies... http://www.mp3car.com/vbulleti....html

I connected the orange wire on my alpine unit to a the blue/grey off the headlight switch... worked great...
red I hooked into the key sense circuit (small red/brown) off the column... worked great...



_Modified by MI_canuck at 12:40 AM 7-7-2009_


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: (Jettas19902005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettas19902005* »_you shouldnt need those mute wires for anything that I know of.

the mute wires I believe are for a in-car phone... so that the phone mutes out the head unit when in use I guess....


----------



## Jettas19902005 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah that is true.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Gonna have car audio shop help me decide on wire locations. As far as a cage the pioneer double cage did not come with. Can I use any double din cage off of ebay? They all seem very similar in size.


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

probably best...


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

They want $75 to install it minus parts which I have and I am sure they add their own overpriced stuff.


----------



## smick (Jun 5, 2009)

Jettas19902005 gave you the answer. In fact you only have to connect red, yelow and black wire and 
radio should work. Insulate others.
And Jettas19902005 you were right. there is no accessory signal on original radio.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (smick)*

So, blue/white is if I had an amp not the monsoon one. The 2 brown(mutes) tape off and that only leaves *brown/red* .
Any use of the brown/red on the harness?


----------



## smick (Jun 5, 2009)

Here is original pioneer harness.








You should see from here how wires are connected.
Blue/white wire is signal line for amplier. In your case monsoon amp will get signal from speaker lines.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks I did connect the yellow/black to one brown one as they both say mute. I taped off blue/white and the brown/red. I should be good to go now.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

I read in another post that brown/red is the key sensor wire. My question is where on the aftermarket pioneer harness would this wire go??????


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

According to MIcanuck red I hooked into the key sense circuit (small red/brown) off the column... worked great...
So can anyone confirm this is what I need to do, CONNECT RED AND RED AND BROWN AND RED ALL TOGETHER??????????????????????????????


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

don't even use the red going INTO the car side connector... only use the red wire FROM the head unit side...


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (MI_canuck)*

I know red off the head unit and red from the new harness nad brown/red stripe on new harness all together. CORRECT?


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

NO... forget the red wire in the harness...


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (MI_canuck)*

Now, confused again. So, red from pioneer AMHU harness goes straight to brown/red on car harness and forget red on car harness?


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

yes!
keep in mind i can only speak from what I know on my '04... if your '03 is different (were '03s CAN BUS?) then all bets are off...
but on mine, red wire from head unit (i extended it with an extra piece of red wire) routed behind dash to the red/brown off the ignition cylinder harness.... (which I double checked with a meter to see when it had 12v and when it didn't... )... spliced red wire from head unit into this red/brown wire... done... 
on my '04, there was no red wire from the car harness side in the radio pocket that worked to give me switched 12V with the key turned off but still in ignition... in fact, no switched 12v at all on the '04s.... no idea on 03's or sooner...



_Modified by MI_canuck at 3:30 PM 7-10-2009_


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (MI_canuck)*

yes I have red coming off car harness so forget the extra brown/red in the pic


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok, I got everything working. One problem it does not shut off when I take the key out. WTF


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

I noticed one wire which I did not hook up the blue/white is amp on and off and it lines up with the:
Car Radio Accessory Switched 12v+ Wire: Plug #2, Pin #13
Can't I just connect red from car harness to this blue/white amp wire to turn radio on/off?
I am confused by the whole 75x and key sense talk


----------



## smick (Jun 5, 2009)

If your car harness is same as on picture connect as i wrote.
MI_canuck will be mad at me again







.


----------



## smick (Jun 5, 2009)

I forgot link.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4468650


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

I have 2 red/yellow wires so that won't work. I think I just do the 75x not sure if thats the best way. Is that diff. from key sense in that is shuts off with the car right away or what?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

75x turns off when the key is switched to "off"
keysense turns off when you take the key out of the ignition
both spots turn on when the car is put in to accessory mode

red on the head unit goes to either of these spots
yellow on the head unit goes to a constant 12v source, harness or battery


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

I finally got access to the 75x, so I guess that is my route. Not sure how to get at the keysense. So, just run the red from the aftermarket to that 75x terminal and use a ring terminal I assume for a solid hold.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

works great and shuts off right away, just gotta get the cage


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

One last question, should I keep the k-wire disconnected to my aftermarket HU?????
I have a vag-com and don't want to mess it up.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *smick* »_Here is original pioneer harness.










wow!! that wire loom is UP! i never would of htought to just run the radio harness lines directly to the factory plug!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

that's how it's usually done....
don't hook k-line up to anything.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Now as far as mounting, I ordered just a cage but I think I need the whole pioneer kit. Is it possible to mount the HU with just the cage or no? I can screw the cage to the head unit and shove it in and bend the tabs, but then I have no way of removing it if I want to. Its actually a double din kenwood cage I got it cheap enough.


----------



## smick (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*

What did you mean by that. I just did that and it worked.


----------



## DRBOOMVW (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: HELP INSTALLING PIONEER HEAD UNIT TO MONSOON AMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (nmjetha)*

you can buy a harness made for the pioneer that will plug directly into the cars harness with no cutting of stock wires i have that for my pioneer head and it was easy as pie i believe its made by metra or scosche


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

The harness is complete, forget the wiring talk. I need some better knowledge on holding the HU in place and being able to remove it if needed.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (smick)*

How did you mount your double din with the cage? I suppose drilling holes in the sides of the plastic is your idea. Any others.


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nmjetha)*

you could use small rivets or small flat headed screws.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (Jettas19902005)*

Is the K wire necessary as I wait for the cage to arrive?


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

you have an 03 ->has CAN Bus not K wire. DO NOT hook up anything to the CAN Bus wires


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (CMihalcheon)*

I am not even sure where the can-bus wires are, so I don't think I used them. My concern is if wiring a aftermarket HU will mess up any vac-com use at all. I read that it won't, idk


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

the can bus wires are labelled cell phone mute and spare? on the harness that goes between the aftermarket HU harness and the car's harness. Only wires that should go to cars harness from aftermarket HU are speaker wires, ground and constant power. Rest of wires go elsewhere


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (CMihalcheon)*

Thanks I don't think I have those connected to anything, will have to check later.
thanks


----------

